# PF Thunderchicken Announced



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

EricPF said:


> New for Vintage Trans Am class racers: The 1971 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am.
> 
> More info can be found here! http://racepf.com/vintage-trans-am/1971-pontiac-firebird-trans-am-clear-body/


Swiped from 'Tech...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)




----------

